# Iui trigger shot info please



## Youandi (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi all 

How soon after a trigger shot do you ovulate please 

Thanks 🙏


----------



## Speackledfrog (Jun 28, 2016)

I've read on average its about 36 hours after the shot. But I need to clarify this with my doctor. I'm on my third iui and each time they've had me trigger at 18:00 and iui around 14:00 the day after so I feel the timing is all out


----------



## Youandi (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for ur reply 

I had trigger shot then iui 40 hours later I’m trying to get my head around it all and timing 
As it’s so important I feeling really emotional as well I’m trying not to be 

Thanks x


----------

